# Indian Territory druggist from McAlester



## stephengray (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a new drug bottle I added to my collection.  C. Springer Drug Co. McAlester, Ind. Ter.  C. Springer was also one of the main guys of the bottling works in town from which there is a territorial hutch and crown known.  It is from my home town of McAlester, Oklahoma and this is from Indian Territory, before Oklahoma became a state.  It is a pretty hard bottle to get.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a picture of the South McAlester Bottling Works South McAlester, Ind. Ter. hutchinson that C. Springer was part owner of.


----------



## stephengray (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is a picture of the bottling works and that is C. Springer standing in the doorway.  Guess he was a busy guy with the bottling works, drug store, lumber and railroad tie business plus other stuff.  Boy, I had to crop the picture to nothing and lighten the color to get the file size down.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 11, 2009)

Gotta love the IT bottles. I have seen plenty of  IT sodas but that is the first druggest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2009)

If you like, you can email me the uncropped pic of the bottling works and I will get it up here for you..   c_jonsen@yahoo.com


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 12, 2009)

Instead of the usual "I.T." embossing both the hutch and the druggist have "Ind. Ter." which is really cool.


----------

